# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Falcon Box Qualcomm Module V1.3 Released - Ramadan Mubarak [28/05/2017]

## mohamed73

*News*   *Falcon Box  Next Generation Mobile Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Qualcomm Module V1.3 (28th May 2017)  * *Thanks for Using Miracle Team Product “Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition” 
To make the Better Mobile Repair Solution for you, We bring to the Updates regularly. 
Every Update of our software include improvements for new functions and better service 
and reliability. * *Miracle Falcon Box Qualcomm V1.3 Ready*    *Miracle Falcon Qualcomm Module V1.3 Highlights* 
  Code: 
Added  
Imei Repair for OnePLus Qualcomm Devices
Imei Repair for Oppo Qualcomm Devices
- 5 Different Qualcomm Imei Repair Methods
- Nv Method
- Efs Method
- New Security Method
- Oppo Method 
- OnePlus Method 
Reset Efs Security without root
- Edl mode 
- Fastboot Mode 
Frp Unlock for OnePlus Devices
Enable Diag New Method for Qualcomm Devices 
Improved Auto Detection for Qualcomm Devices
Improved Custom Flasher 
Qualcomm Module Features  
------------------
Qualcomm Flashing Tool
------------------
Auto Detect Chipset
Auto/Manual Select Loader 
Write RawFirmware
- Edl Mode (2 Methods)
- Fastboot Mode 
List Partitions
Read Firmware
Manually Dump Any Partition
Manually Dump Full Firmware
Auto Make Raw xml  
Format
List / Wipe Any Single Partition
Wipe Full Rom
Manual Format
Factory Reset
Remove Account Lock
- Universal Qualcomm Method
- Xiaomi Method 
Custom Flasher
- Flash Any Custom Image without Full Flash
- Flash Any Partition without Full Flash 
------------------
Read Information
------------------
- Normal Mode
- Fastboot Mode
- Diag Mode
- Download/Edl Mode 
------------------
Network Unlock
------------------
Read Codes
Direct Unlock
- Old Security Method
- New Security Method 
- Support Most Models 
------------------
Efs Tool
------------------
Read Efs
Write Efs
Reset Efs 
------------------
Qcn Tool
------------------
Read Qcn
Write Qcn 
------------------
Misc
------------------
Enable Diag 
Remove Account Locks
- Normal Mode
- Fastboot Mode
Factory Reset
- Normal Mode
- Fastboot Mode
Bootloader Lock
Bootloader Unlock 
------------------
Repair
------------------
Write Imei 1 (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)
Write Imei 2 (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)
Write Meid (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)
Write Esn (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)
Write Spc (Most Qualcomm Models Supported) 
- 5 Different Methods   *More Features will be added in comming versions*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Note :* Run App as Admin if you face any License Error    *More To Come - Keep Watching*  
Get Now Yours From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_Update Review :  _

----------

